# Itaste134 & E-fire



## Oupa

Beauty and the Beast... does size matter?

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre

That wood spinner is so tempting!


----------



## Oupa

Sits nice in the hand! I like the organic wood feel...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RIEFY

I would take the wood spinner any day over thw 134

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gizmo

I agree bro, The 134 is just gigantic.


----------



## Oupa

The 134 works nicely for shock value!


----------



## Tom

Oupa said:


> The 134 works nicely for shock value!


the Gatling gun

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The Golf

Umnm anyone wanna sell theirs cause its to big and they dnt like it. I love it. Its in ur face. Dnt f....k with me kinda mod

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mklops

I love the motto underneath the 134 "Taste it... LOVE IT" haha obey the Innokin!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar

134 is just too big , maybe the 134mini will be just right


----------



## Mklops

It is massive! Got an svd and with a 18650 in and my aero tank on, it looks like an amour piercing anti aircraft round! I've dubbed it since "The 50 cal"

Sent via harnessing the power of the moon's gravitational pull

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mklops

It must be an innokin thing...

Sent via harnessing the power of the moon's gravitational pull


----------



## shabbar

dont like the svd in 18650 mode , prefer the 18350 bats in them


----------



## Mklops

Agreed, I use two 18350 ' s during the day and a 18650 at night while the other two charge

Sent via harnessing the power of the moon's gravitational pull


----------



## The Golf

I think it needs to either be in ur face big or tiny almost stealth like.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mklops

I have an eVic aswell with the short 18350 tube on that I just got for short stealth vaping when out for dinner etc. and home use, makes the thing freaking tiny! Use the svd as my rugged work and party mod as I am quite clumsy and even with the smaller bat it is still in your face! But still a great mod, feels like it would withstand a nuclear fallout and looks like it might cause one too!

Sent via harnessing the power of the moon's gravitational pull


----------



## Rob Fisher

I have loaded the 134 into my shopping cart many times and then removed it saying I'll wait for the 134 mini.


----------



## BhavZ

Mklops said:


> It is massive! Got an svd and with a 18650 in and my aero tank on, it looks like an amour piercing anti aircraft round! I've dubbed it since "The 50 cal"
> 
> Sent via harnessing the power of the moon's gravitational pull


Someone has been playing battlefield lol


----------



## Mklops

Hehe guilty... although I'm more of a call of duty man myself

Sent via harnessing the power of the moon's gravitational pull


----------



## BhavZ

Mklops said:


> Hehe guilty... although I'm more of a call of duty man myself
> 
> Sent via harnessing the power of the moon's gravitational pull


COD is pretty awesome too.. Love both of them actually


----------



## Mklops

Yeah, prefer the fast pace of cod online.. plus I don't think my heart will make from cr@ping myself when you get stab from behind

Sent via harnessing the power of the moon's gravitational pull


----------



## BhavZ

Mklops said:


> Yeah, prefer the fast pace of cod online.. plus I don't think my heart will make from cr@ping myself when you get stab from behind
> 
> Sent via harnessing the power of the moon's gravitational pull



The best part of BF4 is that you can counter the knife attack and then take his/her tags in return.. Did that a good few times, was very rewarding


----------



## Mklops

Haven't had the privilege of playing bf4 yet, just converted to ps4 in Jan so still rebuilding the game collection! Can't wait though looks to awesome! 

Sent via harnessing the power of the moon's gravitational pull


----------



## Gizmo

Awesome another PS4 guy, we could trade games then possibly


----------



## BhavZ

Mklops said:


> Haven't had the privilege of playing bf4 yet, just converted to ps4 in Jan so still rebuilding the game collection! Can't wait though looks to awesome!
> 
> Sent via harnessing the power of the moon's gravitational pull



It is awesome when it plays.. Still a bit of bugs in it but is playable..

PS4, damn man that must rock, so need an upgrade myself lol..


----------



## Mklops

BhavZ said:


> It is awesome when it plays.. Still a bit of bugs in it but is playable..
> 
> PS4, damn man that must rock, so need an upgrade myself lol..



It does rock! Very user friendly and awesome graphics! Still a few things that need updating such as that you can't use a usb and can't play music/movies like ps3 but still freaking awesome!

Sent via harnessing the power of the moon's gravitational pull

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ibanez

Lol!!! I'm still stuck on Black for PS2!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

